# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Kako se priključiti volontiranju?

## bublinko

Kako započeti volontirati u rodi?

----------


## vesna72

Učlaniti se u udrugu.

Sve je objašnjeno na portalu  KLIKNI OVDJE 

 VIŠE O UDRUZI 

Ukoliko se slažeš sa vizijom, misijom i statutom, ispuniš pristupnicu, pošalješ u Rodu, i to je to. 

Dobrodošla.

----------


## bublinko

ZAHVALJUJEM.

----------


## tikvarica

Evo i ja se pridružujem forumu...
Voljela bih volontirati na sljedećoj rasprodaji, pa lijepo molim upute - što, kako, gdje se prijaviti...
Pozz

----------


## puntica

samo da napomenem da nije nužno učlaniti se u udrugu.
možete volontirati i ako niste članovi udruge

tikvarica, prije svake rasprodaje otvara se topic Rasprodaja - raspored dežurstva. Tu se upišeš kad želiš doći i onda dođeš, i radiš što ti voditelj smjene kaže.

sve ostale upute za volontere možeš pročitati na pdf. rasprodaja

i to je to

----------

